# Buffy hatched out 1 egg so far



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

So far Buffy had 1 egg hatch out I am expecting more tonight if they are fertile. I was going to check today and see if there was anything in the eggs, son went out to feed Buffy and heard peeps so I went to see, and out came a sweet little chick to see who new had come to visit. Looks just like her to. We are so happy to see Smarties Grand baby here. Now to see how many more hatch out of the 5 eggs left.

We closed up the back door so none of the other hens will go up there and bother her. Plus I don't want the cat to go near the chick. later after all have hatched out we will put mom and chicks into a small coop by themselves, so the cat wont get any chicks. I know Stormy would love to see his babies, however if he goes up there all the other hens will see the food, and get Buffy going.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

Update we now have 2 chicks. Buffy really didn't want me to see #2 but I did a quick check anyways and saw the little one in there. I believe one egg is no good, she has moved it to under her tail feathers away from the rest of the eggs. Strange how they can tell what is good and what isn't. Maybe they can smell it through the shell. I noticed it yesterday but we put it back under her and this morning the egg was back to being under her tail, so I think it is a bad one. Hens always seem to know which ones are no good. Brownie rolled 4 out of her nest when she was sitting on 10 and all 4 were rotten.

When the last ones hatch out they will be going into Chips old coop, then I will get some pictures of them all. Right now Buffy is being to moody to get any.


----------



## danny300 (Sep 22, 2014)

good post........


----------



## Rhandi (Mar 7, 2014)

Congrats!!! It is so exciting when the peeps start hatching . I can not wait to see pics. It is so cute to see a hen with her chicks. My broody is sitting on 12 duck eggs, I can not wait!!!


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

We have 2 chicks the 3rd one was eaten by ants as it was starting to hatch out. But the 2 are spending their days inside the big coop with mom away from the others, and yet getting to run, play and even learn how to take dirt baths. Buffy wants all of them to go outside on the grass, but I don't trust my cat, or the hawks around the area. And I caught a stray cat in the yard the other day, our 4 month old pup though drove it out of the yard, lucky for me, before it started killing chickens. I am going to have my daughter take some photos of the chicks. We have one that is going to be the dark partridge color, the other one will look like mom, and both have mom and dads rose comb, so they are perfect to add to the flock.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

And you've got time for them to get their adult feathers before the temp starts to drop.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

It has been getting down in the 50's lately at night, however Buffy still lets them cuddle under her. I was wondering where they were yesterday so went close to the coop and Buffy and both babies were way up on the high roost together. She is already trying to teach them how to roost.

I caught Stormy yesterday laying outside of the coop watching them, it was just so cute. I guess dad wants to protect his new babies. They are finally at the stage to where they now know when I come around it means food or water is coming, so they come and greet me. At first they would hide behind Buffy but now they know I normally have food they come running. I am going to be having hubby get a new coop ready for our pullets and cockerels, so they can have their own big coop. I don't think the smaller ones will be good for the winter months, they will be to cold.


----------



## djasinski (May 16, 2013)

My broody was sitting on 16 eggs (too many). A couple have disappeared - from some predator - but of the remaining 13, 5 hatched today. We will see how many are there tomorrow!



Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

djasinski said:


> My broody was sitting on 16 eggs (too many). A couple have disappeared - from some predator - but of the remaining 13, 5 hatched today. We will see how many are there tomorrow!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


I love seeing the broody hatches its so much fun seeing the moms with them. Stormy's brood mom gave up on him and his sisters when they were 1 week old, she wanted away from them so from that day on we had them and brought them up. Buffy however is proving to be a perfect mom she is teaching the chicks everything they need to know. Yesterday my 2 old GLW hens snuck in the coop when I was getting ready to put Buffy and the chicks to bed, Buffy gave those 2 old hags a butt whooping of a life time. It's a good thing I caught them both and threw them out of the coop, otherwise she would have killed them both for getting close to the chicks. As it was they wont be forgetting for some time what it's like to go up against mom when she has babies around.

Enjoy those new babies, they grow so quickly.


----------



## djasinski (May 16, 2013)

Final count. 6 baby chicks. 3 yellow fluff balls, 1 yellow w/black on wings, and 2 black with some yellow highlights. I don't know what they will turn out to be. 2 roosters in the flock. White rock and an australorp. Mom is a tetra tint. Babies are mutts I guess, very cute though! Mom is doing a great job!


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

Good job !


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

djasinski said:


> Final count. 6 baby chicks. 3 yellow fluff balls, 1 yellow w/black on wings, and 2 black with some yellow highlights. I don't know what they will turn out to be. 2 roosters in the flock. White rock and an australorp. Mom is a tetra tint. Babies are mutts I guess, very cute though! Mom is doing a great job!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


Sounds like you got a good hatch out of the eggs.


----------

